# plants for silver dollars



## Angelinawad (Mar 23, 2014)

from experience, what is a good plant for a silver dollar tank that won't get completely annihilated in no time? I knew they won't eat hornwort but it sheds so bad.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there is no plant that i know of that is totally safe from silver dollars.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Plastic ones might survive with silver dollars.


----------



## Angelinawad (Mar 23, 2014)

TheOldSalt said:


> Plastic ones might survive with silver dollars.


Lol! Yes. I'm about to do that with the ones at work in the 55 gallon. Mine at home have Amazon swords and are either well fed enough to leave them alone or the plants regenerate fast enough now that they're established. Now if I can get the damn pleco at work to not uproot fake ones I'll be happy


----------

